# مشاريع تخرج - عمل مشاريع تخرج عماره - مشاريع تخرج عماره



## ابو_ابو (30 مارس 2011)

EBOX 
WWW.EBOXCENTER.COM 
0121413210-0192546129
​يعلن سنتر ايبوكس لتعليم الجرافيك والبرامج الهندسيه والمالتميديا فى مصر عن فتح باب الحجز لطلبه عماره لعمل واخراج مشاريع التخرج 

مميزات عمل مشروعك معنا ؟
1- الجوده العاليه فى المودلينج والاخراج والريندر 
2- يشرف على مشروعك مهندسين معمارين متخصصين فى مجال الثرى دى والاظهار المعمارى يملكون الخبره القويه فى هذا المجال 
3- السرعه مع الاتقان 
4-الاسعار التى لا تقبل المنافسه 
5-اظهار فوتوشوب محترف بلمسات محترفين فى الفوتوشوب 
6- تقديم عروض لتخفيضات فى مركز طباعه 

-لا تعطى مشروعك لهاوى لان مشروع تخرج هو مشروع واحد فى العمر مشروع احلامك فلا تدعه بيد غير امينه او يد هاويه 
- انتشار الاعلانات على الانترنت لعمل مشاريع التخرج فلا تنساق وراء هذه الاعلانات الا بعد ان ترى جوده الشغل مع تحكيم عقلك ان كان المستوى الذى تراه هو حقا من قام به 
- لا تضيع وقت فى التفكير مع من سوف تبداء وذلك نظرا للاقبال على محترفين الثرى دى حتى لا تجد نفسك بدون مساعده والوقت قصير خذ قرارك وتوكل على الله 
-اعطى فرصه لمهندس المناظير حتى يتثنى له اخرج مشروعك بشكل لائق 
- اهتم بالتصميم جديا لان التصميم+ مناظير + اخراج = مشروع ناجح بكل المقايس 

س . و . ج 

1- اريد اعمل مشروع تخرجى عندك هتاخد منى كام ؟؟
- مش هينفع اقولك رقم لان كل مشروع ليه ظروفه وطبيعه شغله لازم اشوفه الاول 

2- طب الوقت هتاخد اد ايه تقريبا ؟
- اسبوع تقريبا وتاخد مشروعك كامل

3- كامل بالفوتوشوب ؟ 
- نعم بالفتوشوب على يد محترف متخصص فى الفوتشوب 

4- طب احنا عدد كبير عندكم القابليه انكم تاخدوا عدد كبير ؟
- نتحمل اى عدد 

5- بس انا خايف انو الكتره دى تأثر على الشغل وعلى جوده الشغل ؟
- استحاله لان مش واحد بس هو اللى بيشتغل فى كل المشاريع دا كذا مهندس معمارى متخصص ومحترف 

6- طب والريندر ؟
اكيد فيراى واضاءه فيراى 

7- وعدد المناظير ؟
اى عدد كتير لحد ما نحس انو مافيش مكان فى البوستر 

8-طب انتوا مكانكم فين ؟ 
- مدينه نصر - عمارات طيبه - خلف طيبه مول 
انظر للخريطه 
WWW.EBOXCENTER.COM 
0121413210 -0192546129


بعض اعمالنا 

اولا المناظير




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]
ثانيا البوسترات




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

[url=http://www.0zz0.com]
[img]http://www7.0zz0.com/2011/03/30/16/243979727.jpg[/url][/IMG]

WWW.EBOXCENTER.COM 
0121413210-0192546129


----------



## مصطفى علي حمد (30 مارس 2011)

مبدعون عاشووووووووووووووووووووووووو المصممين


----------



## d.ghamdi (31 يناير 2014)

ممكن اتواصل معاكم عن طريق الايميل


----------

